
Conflicts in the gnu project now affect guile - orf
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-devel/2019-10/msg00005.html
======
rurban
Wonder how Andy will name his nongnu guile fork then, and if it will attract
more users and devs than the official GNU guile, with new maintainers. For now
it looks evenly split.

And I agree with Mark's critic on Andy's massive change which caused Mark to
quit.

